# MDF Wardrobes WIP



## mahomo59 (15 Aug 2012)

Hello,

Thought it was about time i posted, instead of just reading all the great posts on here! 

Contracted to fit two alcove wardrobes to the customers design and build install an on suite, of which i only skimmed. I plaster too! The customer is doing all the finishing, ie the painting. Skirting board to go back on along with the picture rail. House was empty when i started so it made it easier, now it's semi full!

Before, fireplace surround came out in one lump!




Had most of my mdf cut for me, cut the back panels myself and didn't see the need to join the two rails together.




The two made wardrobes 930mm wide, governed by the bed head board and the small shelves they want either side.





Top box, and side unit with a breakfront (my only input for the design) there will be two doors on the top box and the wardrobe, and one on the side unit. Shelves/hanging space yet to be decided. Doors will be shaker style 18mm mdf 80mm stiles and top rail with 160mm mid and bottom rails, 6mm panels





Chimney vent cut into the mdf, this will continue up the wall to the ceiling to even out the chimney breast, it's not in the centre but i thought it to be important that all units either side are identical. Will look fine once picture rail up and decorated. 

Just a quick one showing my spreading! and the on suite




More photos to come once i've completed the door etc, well i hope my first picture post has been alrght, nothing fancy i know!!! 

Cheers folks!

Jim

ps Many thanks Alan!


----------



## billybuntus (15 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the finished result. Got one of our bedrooms to do next and the mrs wants cupboards in the alcoves and I wasn't sure how cupboards forward of the chimney breast would look.


----------



## mailee (15 Aug 2012)

No problem Jim. It is looking good so far. I am jealous of the plastering, (mine looks like the Himalayas) hence the reason I don't do any.  Photos uploaded fine but you may want to make them a little bigger next time. :wink: looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## mahomo59 (15 Aug 2012)

I forgot this one! Again nothing special, but one of the full frontal.


----------



## mahomo59 (18 Aug 2012)

All the Stiles and Rails cut ready for assembly.






One of the large doors glued up.






After making the doors and then getting to site, i didn't get a lot done! Hopefully finish on Monday. Yes i will take the sticker off!!!!






Yes, the garage is on my list of things to do, a) when i have some spare cash b) when i have the time. I know it will make my life easier! Next project i'm doing is wardrobes with drawers and bedside cabinets. For this i'm using mrmdf and i can't wait, this time round i've used the cheap B&Q and it doesn't cut nice! Depends on the budget really....more pics to follow...

Cheers guys


----------



## mahomo59 (21 Aug 2012)

Nearly finished! Look a little strange because the costumer has started painting! Hole in the side is for plugs to go through, for bedside lamp and alarm clock






Full frontal, customer didn't get enough handles! Shelves look a little low...but they are the same height as bed, with a very high headboard which slipped under the two side cupboards.






Not to happy with the doors!!! They seem to flimsy and easy to twist!!!, being made of 18mm mdf and 6mm panels with loose tongues. Is it because it's cheap mdf from b&q, and would mrmdf make a difference. 2020mm x 450mm

Thanks guys, hopefully now i'm settling in i'll post some more!

James


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Aug 2012)

Enjoying watching the progress... 

I'd say the doors are feeling flimsy because personally I'd use timber for the frame rather than MDF. The timber is normally 22mm thick tulipwood. If your MDF had been 25mm thick maybe it would have more strength... or if you had thickened the 6mm panels to 9 or 12mm?


----------



## mahomo59 (22 Aug 2012)

Hi joiner-sim,

Thanks for the advice, it will be a big help! Building free standing ones next and this time will be doing the shaker style in 22mm mrmdf with a 9mm panel. This time the materials will come from Avonply and they will cut as well, a very good company, however a lot more expensive! But well worth it, i'm sure. Also on friday i'm popping to Morrells to pick up wb primer and wb white top coat 20% sheen, so will be practicing over the weekend.
Can you give a rough idea of how much 22mm x 80mm (ish) tulipwood would coat me a metre.

Thanks 

James


----------



## joiner_sim (22 Aug 2012)

Tulipwood PAR @ 80x22mm costs about £3.51 per metre (Based on two 3 metre lengths). This price has been sought from www.timbercut4u.co.uk which many members have commented is expensive. However, I find that there service is fast, accurate, reliable and fully recommend for those who do not have the time or machinery to dimension timber themselves.


----------



## mahomo59 (22 Aug 2012)

Reference mrmdf wardrobes.... will now have tulipwood frames....

Thanks 

Joiner-sim


----------



## Ed H (26 Aug 2012)

The wardrobes look good, nice work!!

How much shimming did you have to do to get the wardrobes sat square in those alcoves? 

Also, how did you find the structural strenght of the 18mm MDF? I'm thinking of making a freestanding wardrobe and have been pondering whether to use Ply or MDF. I used 18mm MDF recently to make some drawers and didnt have much confidence that the material under/around the dado I routed for the drawer bottoms would withstand much weight on the bottom panel (though they have held so far). MDF is obviously cheaper and easier to get a good finish (particularly on the edges) but Ply should have the better strength. Would be good to hear your opinion.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## mailee (26 Aug 2012)

Sorry to butt in but I wouldn't use MDF for drawer boxes Ed. I would use wood for this as there isn't much strength for rebating a bottom in. If you must use MDF then biscuits would be better with the bottom glued/screwed on/in. MDF works well for carcasses but IMHO not for drawer boxes. HTH. :wink:


----------



## mahomo59 (26 Aug 2012)

Hi Ed,

I built the unit as boxes, screws and biscuits, with a 6mm back and stood them up and shimmed where necessary. Not much at all really. You can't see it very well from the pictures, but either side of the large wardrobes there is 30mm filler strip and the mdf panel across the front covers the gap of the smaller units.
I thought the 18mm for the carcasses is fine and plenty strong enough, although i will use mrmdf for future projects from Avonply. I also need to make drawer boxes very soon and i'm thinking of using pine furniture board and ripping it down etc with dovetails on the front. I bought an axminster jig and have been practicing with some good results so will stick with this until finances allow something better. As joiner-sim put me on to it, i'm using tulipwood for future faceframes. I hope this helps.

Great to finally give something back to the forum!

James


----------



## Ed H (27 Aug 2012)

@ Mailee - no probs mate, I'm always open to advice, thanks for the tip. The MDF drawers were the first drawers I'd built and it was definitely a lesson learnt in what material not to use. They have held up for a few months but it'll be interesting to see how long they withstand the Mrs shoving her clothes in them 

@ James - thanks very much for the response. Its great to see how the pro's do it, I wish I could go back and change the way I did my built in wardrobes...still theres always the spare room for attempt no. 2. 

Cheers
Ed


----------

